# Huh?



## Anglo (Jun 26, 2003)

"The string you entered for the image verification did not match what was displayed."

What up widdat?

Also, I just noticed an anonymous poster. How's that work?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*image verification and anonymous posting*



Anglo said:


> "The string you entered for the image verification did not match what was displayed."
> 
> What up widdat?


When did this happen? Were you logged-in?


Anglo said:


> Also, I just noticed an anonymous poster. How's that work?


An anonymous poster is a reminder from the earlier days of the SOTW Forum. It means that the user account was deleted, but the posts will remain.

Nowadays in that case an inactive user name will stay visible, but it is not clickable. I.e. no user profile is visible.
If you saw a recent post by an anonymous poster, please reply here or via a private message to me.

BTW, please use more descriptive thread titles and tagging to make follow-up and problem fixing easier.

Thanks for your observations,
-Harri


----------



## Anglo (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks.
I was trying to do a search and, yes, I realize now I was not logged on. And, yes, wasn't a very good title.


----------

